# Emersed Limnophila Aromatica from Vietnamese Market, will it work?



## ath3ist (Mar 17, 2008)

I've just bought a pack of Limnophila aromatica from a local Vietnamese market. I'm trying to grow it submersed in my 55g. Has anyone else ever tried this before? Will it grow out to look like the submersed form of Limnophila aromatica that we often see?

Anyway, below are a few pictures that I took:

Still in the plastic wrap









Soaking in the sink









Close up...









Planted...









Flower pearling...









A few stems next to the submersed form of Limnophila Aromatica


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

It'll work, but it won't look the same as the _L. aromatica_ you've already got. It will either not be whorled or not have more than maybe 3 leaves per node. It's a very variable species.

I believe this is it:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-pictures/showimage.php?i=1202&c=27


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Yea I tried and it did not change for nothing. Even if it was growing a inch a day.
Great weed though.


----------



## ath3ist (Mar 17, 2008)

if it doesnt work out, i guess my mom can use it as an ingredient in her soup. lol


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

It's good! :thumbsup:


----------

